#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P

## Abhinav2

You've dated a lot  of women and have always wanted to keep your options open; but one day, you come across that one woman that has you wondering. Here's the list of top 10 ways to know you're in love.

*1. You've forgotten your ex.

**2. You can't stop thinking about her.

3. You care about her.


4. You find her quirks charming.


5.You have great chemistry.


6. You don't notice other women as much.


7. You love spending time with her.


8. You don't mind compromising sometimes.


9. Other priorities take a backseat.


10. You start thinking about the future and she's in it.
*





  Similar Threads: love What is love How to  say i love you What is Love?? HR Love..!!

----------

